# Geekvape Avocado 22 SPECIAL EDITION



## skola (8/12/16)

Back to the future with this one...








As requested by many vapers, Avocado 22 RDTA is back in Special Edition with two major improvements. We have made the deck and post holes larger to fit wider variety of coil builds, added side juice fill port for better access. Comes with 3 new premium matte finish color options.











*Easy to fill, side fill port*





*Heat-insulated drip tip to protect mouth from heat*

*Easy to build, larger deck and post holes
*
*



*

*Available for dual or single coil with ceramic block off








































http://www.geekvape.com/project/avocado-22-rdta-special-edition/


*

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Soutie (8/12/16)

skola said:


> added side juice fill port for better access.



This is all that was needed to make this little tank perfect. the original was a PITA to fill when you had a dual coil in so I ended up running it in single coil most of the time.... this makes it a winner

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (8/12/16)

Damit!!!!

You guys are going to make me bankrupt!


----------



## RichJB (8/12/16)

I was wondering when Geekvape were going to concede that the Limitless side fill port is just a lot better than anything that Geekvape have come up with. This looks like a winner although I would still prefer it in a stainless finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

Dont you find it ironic there arent any green avocados?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

I do like it a lot
Thanks for sharing @skola
The side fill does make a lot of sense.
I too am running single coil on my avo24 and just take out the ceramic block on the other side to fill.

But i am concerned about juice capacity. My avo24 sucks up juice very fast. Granted, the flavour is very good, but it just seems to go too quickly. I need more juice capacity and the side fill port like on this new one.

Lol @Kalashnikov - a green avo would be very cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## arbdullah (12/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## snakevape (12/12/16)

hey guys, any predictions when this'll be on our markets?


----------



## snakevape (27/12/16)

Anyone? :<


----------



## stevie g (27/12/16)

Lol so it's a limitless now. Looks nice tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (27/12/16)

2 weeks give or take a week. 


snakevape said:


> hey guys, any predictions when this'll be on our markets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/16)

When does an authentic become a clone ?

Look at the list of main features of the "new" special edition Avo.

*Easy to fill, side fill port - done before and copied
Heat-insulated drip tip - done before and copied
Easy to build, larger deck and post holes - done before and copied
Available for dual or single coil with ceramic block off - done before and copied*

I am not suggesting that the AVO is a clone, but there are very few new atties with truly new features. If there is a new worthwhile feature introduced today, you can be certain that recognized manufactures will copy them within a few months. Just look at the velocity deck, topfill, 25mm, top airflow, mini versions, etc.

The fact that manufacturers "steal" new improved features from one another is probably of benefit to all of us. Take the Avo example. I like my Avo, but disliked the drawbridge style fill mechanism. If I want, I can now buy the new Avo with the feature I liked most about my Limitless Plus.

Take a look at the RTA/RDA parts compatibility list on Fasttech's vapers forum. It interesting how interchangeable many parts are across different atties. 

This type of "stealing" levels the playing field. Manufacturers must be desperate to come up with truly innovative advances. They can then make hay while the sun shines, until this too is copied.(I am not making any comments on true clones as this tends to stir up too much controversy).


----------



## foGGyrEader (27/12/16)

skola said:


> Back to the future with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initially I thought this one would have wicking problems, but since I'm using the OBS Engine, which has the same wicking holes, this tank is pretty cool. How is the flavour?


----------



## Scissorhands (27/12/16)

I see your point clearly, remember that the eastern market works very differently to the west. They aren't nearly as strict on copyright laws, they would rather profit now and deal with legalities if thet should arise. I personally enjoy the fast "evolution" rate of vape gear. @Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## stevie g (27/12/16)

You can make the same argument for clothes, food, cars and hundreds of other things. 

Why reinvent the wheel each time. Mazda BT50 and Rangers used to be the same inside and out. 

It all comes down to different levels of craftsmanship and I think Geekvape have a nice looking product they just need to release a 25mm version now.


----------



## CosmicGopher (27/12/16)

True, but maybe the 22mm version will help concentrate the flavor a bit more. Granted I think it loses style points over the curved top section of the last version and is beginning to look a bit generic, I might give this one a try. I did really hate the looks of the limitless plus after they changed the cap to flat....made it look like a tin can with a stove pipe to me.


----------



## stevie g (27/12/16)

CosmicGopher said:


> True, but maybe the 22mm version will help concentrate the flavor a bit more. Granted I think it loses style points over the curved top section of the last version and is beginning to look a bit generic, I might give this one a try. I did really hate the looks of the limitless plus after they changed the cap to flat....made it look like a tin can with a stove pipe to me.


would have been perfect with a curved dome top cap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

